# Echo 7310, Makita 79xx, Saw upgrade experience wanted



## hackjerb (Sep 15, 2022)

Hello!

First time poster, some time lurker.

I cut wood for the winter (Wood boiler) and general property maintenance on our 70 acres, south west Michigan. Recently moved to the property (< year) and grabbed a Echo CS- 590 to get some more power as a step up from several residential grade saws I'd run for years at our last home. It's been great, still is great. However, I really would like to step up in cutting time and saw size. I've got a lot of large maple, oak, walnut on our property and the 20" bar wouldn't make it half way through most of them. I also need to cross cut rounds IOT move them over to the splitter in a manageable size.

I'm new to larger saws, but have a significant amount of time wrenching on small motors (thanks dad) from when I was younger. Carb and simple saws appeal more and I'm more comfortable with that (Vs EFI types).

I'd like to be around a 28/30" bar to help out in the wood yard and with felling some of the larger trees around here. The 590 can handle limbing and smaller bucking.

I'm looking primarily at Echos and Makita, I don't cut full time, but cut frequently (~2/3 days a week). Might step up and cut more to sell wood as well. Don't want to spend a ton of money on a saw, just something simple, powerful and reliable.

Any insights or suggestions would be appreciated. I'm GUESSING that around 70/80cc would be a good fit for my needs but it's just a guess. If bigger would be more beneficial so be it, don't want to buy a 70cc just to need to get a 90 later lol. Educate me?

Thanks all!


----------



## coffeebrk (Sep 16, 2022)

Do a search for Echo 7310 on the forum. There are several recent threads of interest. Makita has discontinued gas saws.


----------



## blades (Sep 16, 2022)

As ws said Makita/ Dolmar saws are kaput. Along with J-red So that leaves Echo, Husky and Stilh. the 70cc class will get what you want done. In times gone by I would recommend the Makita/ Dolmar but that is a mute point now. I do not know much about Echo although I have a litte 35cc that I got used. It was ethanaoled to death. Other than that it runs ok for what it is. I would stick with Husky or Stilh just because there is always a dealer/ repair-service-parts fairly close to eveyone. Always considered Echo a Box store rig - ( no service or parts at those places). husky 395xp 70cc , 390xp 88cc, Stilh 440/1 461 660/1 echo7310. Husky / Stilh european design, Echo Japan . Never been impressed with Poulans.


----------



## coffeebrk (Sep 16, 2022)

Echo has a healthy servicing dealer network. Just like Lowe's sells some of the Husky saws, Home Depot sells the less expensive low to mid price point Echo. The reason I got into Echo was the compatibility with the equipment I received from my father in law. Nothing against Stihl or Husky, I think both make saws I could see myself owning.


----------



## Brufab (Sep 16, 2022)

I have alot of echo stuff and always bought from a dealer so far so good on everything saws strimmers and blowers some are 30 years old. The 7310 just seems bulky in design, if they could of just built it along the lines of the 620p full wrap it'd be better.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Sep 16, 2022)

Value for money the 7310 is your best bet. You could also look to the used market, good deals are out there just gotta look.


----------



## Lionsfan (Sep 16, 2022)

If I had a regular need for a saw to run a 28"-32" bar in hard maple and oak, I would sell one of my 70cc saws and get into a bigger powerhead.


----------



## hackjerb (Sep 16, 2022)

coffeebrk said:


> Do a search for Echo 7310 on the forum. There are several recent threads of interest. Makita has discontinued gas saws.


I've looked at a lot of posts about them, generally pretty positive, just gather that sometimes they are a


Lionsfan said:


> If I had a regular need for a saw to run a 28"-32" bar in hard maple and oak, I would sell one of my 70cc saws and get into a bigger powerhead.


Is there a cc range I should be looking at instead?


----------



## TAKY (Sep 16, 2022)

I have both the 7310 and the Makita 7900. For power, the Makita all day long. For ultimate reliability I’d go with Echo. Both will do well for what you’re looking for and both are reliable, but my echos always start without fuss so I tend to grab them the most. My 7900 is a beast stock though and feels amazing, even compared to the 7310. 

Plenty of dealers still have Makita stock available


----------



## hackjerb (Sep 17, 2022)

TAKY said:


> I have both the 7310 and the Makita 7900. For power, the Makita all day long. For ultimate reliability I’d go with Echo. Both will do well for what you’re looking for and both are reliable, but my echos always start without fuss so I tend to grab them the most. My 7900 is a beast stock though and feels amazing, even compared to the 7310.
> 
> Plenty of dealers still have Makita stock available


Thanks, I do love that my 590 fires up all the time everytime. What's the difference in reliability that you mentioned?


----------



## TAKY (Sep 17, 2022)

Not so much reliability, more that my echos start every time on first try. I’ve had some flooding issues and a starter switch connector come off on the 7900. Mind you, I bought my first 7900 lightly used, but in the nearly 2 years I’ve owned my echos (7310, 620, 501, and 2511T) I’ve never had any hiccups.


----------



## babybart (Sep 17, 2022)

If I wanted to bury a 32" bar in hardwood all day I would look into the 90cc class. 390xp or 661 comes to mind. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TAKY (Sep 17, 2022)

^i agree with this. I run a 28” bar on both my 7310 and 7900. The 7900 does a good job, but the 7310 is a little more underwhelming. 

Both saws are stock.


----------



## babybart (Sep 17, 2022)

I think @Robin Wood can get you a 288xp. Just another option.


----------



## hackjerb (Sep 17, 2022)

babybart said:


> If I wanted to bury a 32" bar in hardwood all day I would look into the 90cc class. 390xp or 661 comes to mind. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks. They would prob work well for bucking larger logs in the lumber yard too I'd assume?


----------



## Lionsfan (Sep 17, 2022)

hackjerb said:


> Thanks. They would prob work well for bucking larger logs in the lumber yard too I'd assume?


Not sure where you're at in Michigan, but I've seen several 390xp's and 385xp's (90cc Husqvarna) on Facebook Maketplace lately that look damn near new in the $600-$700 range. Might be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## LuDookie (Sep 17, 2022)

My vote is for the bigger Echo. I’ve got 2 friends with the 7310 and they love them. I’ve had the old Echo 680 for several years and it wears a 24” but can pull a 32” without any fuss if needed. I like old trouble free saws that I can work on as well. I bought a Husqy 395 earlier this year that usually wears a 32” and I like it very much and it’sa very basic, easy to maintain saw. 

If your not a professional, needing a saw to be the lightest and fastest in the short time it’ll take to pay for itself, then reliability across decades is the best thing a chainsaw can offer. Echo is like the last generation of Tundras… not the best mileage, not the most powerful, and not the most creature comforts, but they are extremely reliable.


----------



## Hermio (Sep 18, 2022)

If you try a Stihl MS500i, you won't want a 70cc or even any other 80CC saw.


----------



## Jwilliams (Sep 18, 2022)

I like my echos have 3 different a 2511 a 590 and 620 but I use a ms500 pretty often and will say they run amazing ! If it wasn’t for the price ide own one


----------



## Hermio (Sep 19, 2022)

Jwilliams said:


> I like my echos have 3 different a 2511 a 590 and 620 but I use a ms500 pretty often and will say they run amazing ! If it wasn’t for the price ide own one


I generally can only afford one saw at a time. But I bit the bullet and got the 500i for $1180. (I think the dealer looked up the wrong price!). It is the least fatiguing saw I have ever used, due in no small part to how quickly it gets the job done.


----------



## hackjerb (Sep 20, 2022)

Ended up with a 572xp. Be giving it a break in over the next week. Thanks all!!


----------



## Hermio (Sep 20, 2022)

Have fun with it!


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 25, 2022)

hackjerb said:


> Ended up with a 572xp. Be giving it a break in over the next week. Thanks all!!


Congrats on the new saw, and welcome to AS.
I think you're gonna enjoy that husky. 
If you need anything feel free to shoot me a PM, I'm just east of GR.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 26, 2022)

blades said:


> As ws said Makita/ Dolmar saws are kaput. Along with J-red So that leaves Echo, Husky and Stilh. the 70cc class will get what you want done. In times gone by I would recommend the Makita/ Dolmar but that is a mute point now. I do not know much about Echo although I have a litte 35cc that I got used. It was ethanaoled to death. Other than that it runs ok for what it is. I would stick with Husky or Stilh just because there is always a dealer/ repair-service-parts fairly close to eveyone. Always considered Echo a Box store rig - ( no service or parts at those places). husky 395xp 70cc , 390xp 88cc, Stilh 440/1 461 660/1 echo7310. Husky / Stilh european design, Echo Japan . Never been impressed with Poulans.


Since this is arborist 101, from a (retired) pro perspective, dealer support support trumps brand. I always ran huskys or stihls, have run echos, and they are fine... but it always came down to the best dealer in the area. When I had a saw down, I needed a dealer that had the part in stock, or could get it next day. I never was in an area where echo had that kind of dealer support. When I was in Texas, it was always stihl. When I went up to Alaska I switched to Husky because the local stihl dealer sucked.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 26, 2022)

blades said:


> As ws said Makita/ Dolmar saws are kaput. Along with J-red So that leaves Echo, Husky and Stilh. the 70cc class will get what you want done. In times gone by I would recommend the Makita/ Dolmar but that is a mute point now. I do not know much about Echo although I have a litte 35cc that I got used. It was ethanaoled to death. Other than that it runs ok for what it is. I would stick with Husky or Stilh just because there is always a dealer/ repair-service-parts fairly close to eveyone. Always considered Echo a Box store rig - ( no service or parts at those places). husky 395xp 70cc , 390xp 88cc, Stilh 440/1 461 660/1 echo7310. Husky / Stilh european design, Echo Japan . Never been impressed with Poulans.


Since this is arborist 101, from a (retired) pro perspective, dealer support support trumps brand. I always ran huskys or stihls, have run echos, and they are fine... but it always came down to the best dealer in the area. When I had a saw down, I needed a dealer that had the part in stock, or could get it next day. I never was in an area where echo had that kind of dealer support. When I was in Texas, it was always stihl. When I went up to Alaska I switched to Husky because the local stihl dealer sucked.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 27, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Since this is arborist 101, from a (retired) pro perspective, dealer support support trumps brand. I always ran huskys or stihls, have run echos, and they are fine... but it always came down to the best dealer in the area. When I had a saw down, I needed a dealer that had the part in stock, or could get it next day. I never was in an area where echo had that kind of dealer support. When I was in Texas, it was always stihl. When I went up to Alaska I switched to Husky because the local stihl dealer sucked.


I've never found a dealer that offered good service or had a good parts supply that was near me(within 30 min). So I just make sure I have backup saws, and many times backups to those along with spare parts here at the house. 
Most dealers I've dealt with aren't worth much when it comes to keeping things running/service, that's one of the reasons I prefer to run saws I can order parts for.


----------



## hackjerb (Sep 28, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Since this is arborist 101, from a (retired) pro perspective, dealer support support trumps brand. I always ran huskys or stihls, have run echos, and they are fine... but it always came down to the best dealer in the area. When I had a saw down, I needed a dealer that had the part in stock, or could get it next day. I never was in an area where echo had that kind of dealer support. When I was in Texas, it was always stihl. When I went up to Alaska I switched to Husky because the local stihl dealer sucked.


 Dealer actually did play a role in this one for me. I'd been looking at Stihl's mostly because they have the most dealers in the area, but man all of them were not helpful and didn't really want to look for any larger pro models. Found a Husky dealer, had a bunch of pro saws and was very informative. Having the dealer in the area helped seal it for me, though I wouldn't have minded getting a larger model looking back. Oh well, I'll size up on the next one


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 28, 2022)

hackjerb said:


> Dealer actually did play a role in this one for me. I'd been looking at Stihl's mostly because they have the most dealers in the area, but man all of them were not helpful and didn't really want to look for any larger pro models. Found a Husky dealer, had a bunch of pro saws and was very informative. Having the dealer in the area helped seal it for me, though I wouldn't have minded getting a larger model looking back. Oh well, I'll size up on the next one


Did you get some run time on it yet.


----------



## hackjerb (Oct 6, 2022)

chipper1 said:


> Did you get some run time on it yet.


I did! probably have about 15 tanks through. It's a good saw for sure! Like it a lot. Think I'll get a lot of work out of it, very pleased overall.


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 6, 2022)

hackjerb said:


> I did! probably have about 15 tanks through. It's a good saw for sure! Like it a lot. Think I'll get a lot of work out of it, very pleased overall.


That's great to hear.
What dealer did you use down there.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Oct 6, 2022)

chipper1 said:


> I've never found a dealer that offered good service or had a good parts supply that was near me(within 30
> Most dealers I've dealt with aren't worth much when it comes to keeping things running/service, that's one of the reasons I prefer to run saws I can order parts for.


Naw...


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Oct 25, 2022)

In for the interest.


----------



## Farmer_Nate (Dec 1, 2022)

572 sounds about right


----------

